

Stories from a high energy laser lab - SafeSituation
http://www.poe-news.com/forums/sp.php?pi=1001694005

======
SafeSituation
And on Reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/14drj4/scientists...](http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/14drj4/scientists_and_engineers_of_reddit_have_you_ever/c7c6c1j)

